
Live Map of the World Tour of the History Atlas of Ukraine and Neighboring Lands - app4soft
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1-msKMbFj9GOVFmXd5FcLCJWFbHW85WQo&ll=45.96097329832694,36.27721668698996&z=7
======
app4soft
This atlas published by members of _NASU Institute of History of Ukraine_ [0]
in 2018, and full name is _«Terra Ucrainica: The History Atlas of Ukraine and
Neighboring Lands»_ [1]

    
    
        ISBN 978-617-12-3719-3
    

Authors[2,3] of this atlas also are members of the _«Likbez: Historical
Front»_ non-profit organization, which provide blog and educational resources
on history, politics and cartography.[4]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NASU_Institute_of_History_of_U...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NASU_Institute_of_History_of_Ukraine)

[1] [http://history.org.ua/en/post/43220](http://history.org.ua/en/post/43220)

[2]
[http://likbez.org.ua/en/author/vortman](http://likbez.org.ua/en/author/vortman)

[3]
[http://likbez.org.ua/en/author/lystopad23](http://likbez.org.ua/en/author/lystopad23)

[4] [http://likbez.org.ua/en/](http://likbez.org.ua/en/)

